# Nationals



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

So far only two comming from Chickasaw, in Shepherdsville KY. one BB and one smfsl
Pray for good weather
Frank


----------



## RecurveDad (Mar 9, 2012)

Bringing my daughter!

Only concern is not being able to walk with her (she's a cub)

Are they having any BBQ?


----------



## brian86 (Mar 28, 2010)

Count us in! RecurveDad, my son is also a cub and I have the same thought. Does anyone know if cubs have a chaperon of are parents allowed to walk with them??


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Myself and a friend from the Indianapolis are coming up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

brian86 said:


> Count us in! RecurveDad, my son is also a cub and I have the same thought. Does anyone know if cubs have a chaperon of are parents allowed to walk with them??


The cubs always have a chaperon. I don't know if they allow parents to volunteer but I would ask the tournament director if you could. I've seen NFAA Councilmen do it in the past.


----------



## RecurveDad (Mar 9, 2012)

Brian86 - AWESOME!! At least I won't be the only one in the clubhouse picking his nose!!! LOL!!!

But yeah, I emailed the lady orgainizing stuff and she said they will shoot as a group (cubs only) and be chaperoned.

And Mike I know - get a bow and shoot it too - but they may take offense at me shooting from the cub blocks


----------



## brian86 (Mar 28, 2010)

RecurveDad said:


> Brian86 - AWESOME!! At least I won't be the only one in the clubhouse picking his nose!!! LOL!!!
> 
> But yeah, I emailed the lady orgainizing stuff and she said they will shoot as a group (cubs only) and be chaperoned.
> 
> ...


Don't do that, it will be embarrassing to get beat! LOL


----------



## brian86 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry but I'll be shooting also, so you'll have to pick your nose alone. LOL!!!!!!!


Sent from my Desire HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## RecurveDad (Mar 9, 2012)

Damn!!!


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

My son Jake and I are going. This will be our first National field.


----------



## fun4afew (Dec 9, 2005)

Flying into Philadelphia!


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

I am going


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Two of us (that I know so far) coming from Washington State. We attended three years ago and loved the course and facilities.

Flying into Harrisburg!


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

When is the deadline for registration.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

According to the entry form on the NFAA website, late fees apply to entries received after July 18. Don't know what the absolute deadline is. You could contact the listed POC, Natalie Vollmer, at 605-260-9279 and find out.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## RecurveDad (Mar 9, 2012)

Found some helpful information:

http://www.nfaaarchery.org/depot/documents/1329-2012625-2012 Outdoor Schedule.pdf


And

http://www.nfaaarchery.org/depot/do...012 Outdoor National Registered Shooters.xlsx


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Since I cant seem to get an email back, does anyone know how the NFAA finds out who is shooting the 5 days and who is just shooting the 3? I didn't see it on the registration form so curious how they know who to put in groups the first 2 days.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I believe the last time, people were grouped by scores after the animal round. General groups are made based on registration info (ie style, gender, age) from day 1. But this is only my 2nd time going and I may have gotten something mixed up....haha.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

montigre said:


> I believe the last time, people were grouped by scores after the animal round. General groups are made based on registration info (ie style, gender, age) from day 1. But this is only my 2nd time going and I may have gotten something mixed up....haha.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I understand that for the last three days, but since the first two days are optional, how do they know who is coming Wed and Thurs and need to be grouped up?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Look for the old man Xquest there. 75 years young. Dean Pridgen. He will be shooting the PSE Supra.

Like he needs another silver bowl to go with his collection!

Good luck to all you guys and let us know how well you do.
DB


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

r49740 said:


> I understand that for the last three days, but since the first two days are optional, how do they know who is coming Wed and Thurs and need to be grouped up?


 You have to check in when you get there (Usually on Tuesday afternoon/evening) along with those who late register so they will know who's there and who's not.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Look for the old man Xquest there. 75 years young. Dean Pridgen. He will be shooting the PSE Supra.
> 
> Like he needs another silver bowl to go with his collection!
> 
> ...


 DB, There's another old fart shooting a Supra from Maryland named Larry Hix. My money is on him in the master old fart freestyle. You really need to come to this place in PA. It's the best there is for field shooting.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

hear ye ,hear ye, I'll be there with my 2 sons & grandson. and yes I will be shooting believe it or not
This will be their first nationals & only their 3rd time on a range. My 2 sons will shoot AFS , grandson YFS , & I'll be with the MSFS
I wanted to register CUB based on mental capabilities, but they caught me
Every one have a safe trip


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

brtesite said:


> hear ye ,hear ye, I'll be there with my 2 sons & grandson. and yes I will be shooting believe it or not.
> 
> Hades has definitely frozen over. I wondered where the drought came from....


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> brtesite said:
> 
> 
> > hear ye ,hear ye, I'll be there with my 2 sons & grandson. and yes I will be shooting believe it or not.
> ...


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Last time I can remember seeing you shoot an arrow was at Cape May the first me we had the Mids there whatver year that was. 06 maybe?


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

r49740 said:


> Since I cant seem to get an email back, does anyone know how the NFAA finds out who is shooting the 5 days and who is just shooting the 3? I didn't see it on the registration form so curious how they know who to put in groups the first 2 days.


When you check in for your first round, they know you will be shooting that day! And when you turn in your scorecard, they ask you whether or not you are shooting the next day. 

Pretty rough method, but it seems to work. 

Of course, there will always be someone who PLANNED to shoot the first field round, but decided to sleep in or go sightseeing.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> Last time I can remember seeing you shoot an arrow was at Cape May the first me we had the Mids there whatver year that was. 06 maybe?


 wasn't the time we had to chip the arrow points?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Don't remember that. I do remember it kind of got wet. I'm ready for cub to.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Just signed up today


----------



## vaps (Jun 11, 2012)

I will be shootin wensday thru friday, have a 3d money shoot to attend saturday. See you guys there and enjoy.


----------



## brian86 (Mar 28, 2010)

Were here! Let the festivities begin!

Sent from my Desire HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Scores day 1?


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

What I have heard-
Braden 559
Tim 559
Cuz 559
Reo 558
Freak 557


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Mathews pro Ben Cleland txt me earlier and told me this.... Gillingham, Dave and Braden are down 1 reo 2 Jesse 3 and me and Bridger are 5 down. Nobody cleaned it.


----------



## brian86 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yip, that's what I saw.

Sent from my Desire HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

Results up on NFAA site


----------



## billm67 (Jul 19, 2007)

Are you allowed to come over and spectate? I am about five minutes from Mechanicsburg and it would be cool to come watch and meet some of you guys!


----------

